# Black Moors of Africa introduction to soap & bathing in Spain



## Deleted member 1973 (Nov 12, 2020)

Black Moors of Africa introduction to soap & bathing in Spain and most of Europe Spanish and most of Europe’s introduction to soap & bathing in Spain between the 7th & 14th century AD when Spain was conquered & ruled by the Black Islamic Moors of Africa. Those Black African Moors decided to CIVILIZE the local White Spanish population after noticing how savage, barbaric and illiterate those White people were living and thus influenced the civilization of the whole of Europe. This period is known as the European Dark Ages. All baths were built by those Black Islamic African Moors to clean up those White Europeans, notice the writing on the wall. Europeans didn’t know how to read nor write yet.
Black Moors Who taught the Europeans ( White) .


----------



## TheoryMaxxer (Nov 12, 2020)

We Wuz kangz


----------



## St. Wristcel (Nov 12, 2020)

JBW theory disappeared 
white supremacy disappeared 
black enslavement disappeared 
we wuz soap distributors n shieet


----------



## varbrah (Nov 12, 2020)

Moors aren’t black l o l


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Nov 12, 2020)

varbrah said:


> Moors aren’t black l o l





> No,the moors were Berbers and arabs and none of them is “black” there were Subsaharians amongst them but only as a small minority and its easy to proof.
> 
> The Islamic civilisation is probably the best documented civilisation of the middle ages which make it easy to Know how the moors (medieval North africans )perceived themselves and how they were perceived by others.
> 
> ...


----------



## Earn__Greatness (Nov 12, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Black Moors of Africa introduction to soap & bathing in Spain and most of Europe Spanish and most of Europe’s introduction to soap & bathing in Spain between the 7th & 14th century AD when Spain was conquered & ruled by the Black Islamic Moors of Africa. Those Black African Moors decided to CIVILIZE the local White Spanish population after noticing how savage, barbaric and illiterate those White people were living and thus influenced the civilization of the whole of Europe. This period is known as the European Dark Ages. All baths were built by those Black Islamic African Moors to clean up those White Europeans, notice the writing on the wall. Europeans didn’t know how to read nor write yet.
> Black Moors Who taught the Europeans ( White) .



Damn I guess the Romans and the Greeks didn't exist yet


----------



## reptiles (Nov 12, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Black Moors of Africa introduction to soap & bathing in Spain and most of Europe Spanish and most of Europe’s introduction to soap & bathing in Spain between the 7th & 14th century AD when Spain was conquered & ruled by the Black Islamic Moors of Africa. Those Black African Moors decided to CIVILIZE the local White Spanish population after noticing how savage, barbaric and illiterate those White people were living and thus influenced the civilization of the whole of Europe. This period is known as the European Dark Ages. All baths were built by those Black Islamic African Moors to clean up those White Europeans, notice the writing on the wall. Europeans didn’t know how to read nor write yet.
> Black Moors Who taught the Europeans ( White) .






We became the true kangz and shiet


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 5, 2020)

varbrah said:


> Moors aren’t black l o l


they were west africans + berbers


----------



## TeraCope54 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 5, 2020)

But bathing was already present in ancient rome so how do they introduced bathing to europe


----------



## youngbraziliannigga (Dec 5, 2020)

Success

Learn how to get ahead in life. Lifestyle, success, power, confidence, and money.


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 5, 2020)

Enfant terrible said:


> But bathing was already present in ancient rome so how do they introduced bathing to europe


lots of greco roman knowledge was lost, a lot of it was reintroduced by muslims


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 5, 2020)

St. Wristcel said:


> JBW theory disappeared
> white supremacy disappeared
> black enslavement disappeared
> we wuz soap distributors n shieet


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 5, 2020)

varbrah said:


> Moors aren’t black l o l







this was how moors were often depicted


----------



## manletofpeace81 (Dec 5, 2020)

whyt peepo allways hatin' on a nigga FUCC deez haters!
WE WUZ KANGZ!


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Black Moors of Africa introduction to soap & bathing in Spain and most of Europe Spanish and most of Europe’s introduction to soap & bathing in Spain between the 7th & 14th century AD when Spain was conquered & ruled by the Black Islamic Moors of Africa. Those Black African Moors decided to CIVILIZE the local White Spanish population after noticing how savage, barbaric and illiterate those White people were living and thus influenced the civilization of the whole of Europe. This period is known as the European Dark Ages. All baths were built by those Black Islamic African Moors to clean up those White Europeans, notice the writing on the wall. Europeans didn’t know how to read nor write yet.
> Black Moors Who taught the Europeans ( White) .





Nigga who cares they've been dead for 600 years and your gonna be dead in around 80


----------



## varbrah (Dec 5, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> View attachment 850835
> 
> this was how moors were often depicted


Idk how to tell you this, but moors still aren’t black.









Were the North Africans known as Moors black? Why or why not?


Answer (1 of 61): The ancestors of the present North Africans were confirmed by genetic and archeology to have looked like that : Those are representations of the Guanches.The Guanches are berbers who were isolated in the canary islands before any major invasion(phoenicians,romans,Arabs..) and a...




www.quora.com


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 5, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> lots of greco roman knowledge was lost, a lot of it was reintroduced by muslims


From wikipedia
Christianity has always placed a strong emphasis on hygiene.[6] Despite the denunciation of the mixed bathing style of Roman pools by early Christian clergy, as well as the pagan custom of women bathing naked in front of men, this did not stop the Church from urging its followers to go to public baths for bathing,[7] which contributed to hygiene and good health according to the Church Father, Clement of Alexandria. The Church also built public bathing facilities that were separate for both sexes near monasteries and pilgrimage sites; also, the popes situated baths within church basilicas and monasteries since the early Middle Ages.[8] Pope Gregory the Great urged his followers on value of bathing as a bodily need.[9]


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 5, 2020)

muh muh europeans dont know how to bath jfl
Do you guys really thinking people forget how to clean themselves


----------



## varbrah (Dec 5, 2020)

Enfant terrible said:


> muh muh europeans dont know how to bath jfl
> Do you guys really thinking people forget how to clean themselves


Some peoples’ ethno-narcissism doesn’t jive with their culture having literally accomplished dogshit, so they cope by taking themselves down the we wuz kangz rabbithole.

Remember whitey, all of your knowledge, creativity and solar aristocratic character were looted from melinated kings and queens who for some reason can’t form functioning societies.


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 5, 2020)

varbrah said:


> Idk how to tell you this, but moors still aren’t black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow what agreat rebuttal, a quora post!!!


----------



## Pretty (Dec 5, 2020)

varbrah said:


> Moors aren’t black l o l


Still African


----------



## varbrah (Dec 5, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> wow what agreat rebuttal, a quora post!!!


Go back to realhistoryww.com with the other room temp IQ afrocentrists then, retard 😂


----------



## Pretty (Dec 5, 2020)

Earn__Greatness said:


> Damn I guess the Romans and the Greeks didn't exist yet


The romans and Greeks literally had their culture destroyed


----------



## varbrah (Dec 5, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> Still African


Yeah, except they’re caucausoid North Africans and not SSA as afrocentrists try to claim.


----------



## Pretty (Dec 5, 2020)

varbrah said:


> Yeah, except they’re caucausoid North Africans and not SSA as afrocentrists try to claim.


Still African same with Mali’s and Ancient Egypt all African


----------



## varbrah (Dec 5, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> Still African same with Mali’s and Ancient Egypt all African


Because they are located in Africa, lol.

Are you using this as some kind of gotcha? It’s like me pointing out that Elon Musk is the richest African-American.

Ancient Egyptians were caucausoid too.


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 5, 2020)

varbrah said:


> Yeah, except they’re caucausoid North Africans and not SSA as afrocentrists try to claim.


caucasoid based on what?

Berbers are mainly Middle Eastern and North/East African, stop talking out ur ass


----------



## varbrah (Dec 5, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> caucasoid based on what?
> 
> Berbers are mainly Middle Eastern and North/East African, stop talking out ur ass


Based on genetics. Caucausoid =\= nordic or even white european, but europeans are also caucausoid.


----------



## Pretty (Dec 5, 2020)

varbrah said:


> Because they are located in Africa, lol.
> 
> Are you using this as some kind of gotcha? It’s like me pointing out that Elon Musk is the richest African-American.
> 
> Ancient Egyptians were caucausoid too.


JFL U FELLL FOR THAT MEEME LOL LOL LOL LOL 

THE EGYPTIANS THAT BUILT THE PYRAMIDS WERE BLACK NEGROIDS JFLLLL JFFLLLLLL JFFLLL 

NO PYRAMIDS WERE BUILT BY CAUCASIODS THY WERE BUILT BY MONOGLOIDS NEGROIDS AND WHATEVER MAYANS WERE


----------



## Pretty (Dec 5, 2020)

varbrah said:


> Based on genetics. Caucausoid =\= nordic or even white european, but europeans are also caucausoid.


You’re such a fucking retard Caucausoid is not Nordic u fucking greycell Caucasoid is literally Middle East u gay fucking retard 

Nordics havent even been part of the human phenotype for long


----------



## Pretty (Dec 5, 2020)

varbrah said:


> Because they are located in Africa, lol.
> 
> Are you using this as some kind of gotcha? It’s like me pointing out that Elon Musk is the richest African-American.
> 
> Ancient Egyptians were caucausoid too.


And how the fuck is Elon Musk African American 
1 he’s not even American ur so fucking retarded it makes me sick go back stormfront.com


----------



## varbrah (Dec 5, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> JFL U FELLL FOR THAT MEEME LOL LOL LOL LOL
> 
> THE EGYPTIANS THAT BUILT THE PYRAMIDS WERE BLACK NEGROIDS JFLLLL JFFLLLLLL JFFLLL
> 
> NO PYRAMIDS WERE BUILT BY CAUCASIODS THY WERE BUILT BY MONOGLOIDS NEGROIDS AND WHATEVER MAYANS WERE


Delusional.





if I wasn’t on mobile i’d post the images of their black nubian slave and nutsack washers for you 😂


----------



## varbrah (Dec 5, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> And how the fuck is Elon Musk African American
> 1 he’s not even American ur so fucking retarded it makes me sick go back stormfront.com


You’re dumber than I thought if you can’t understand the analogy


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 5, 2020)

varbrah said:


> Ancient Egyptians were caucausoid too.


jfl at ur iq

_The Badarians show a *greater affinity* to *indigenous Africans* while not being *identical*. This suggests that the *Badarians *were more *affiliated *with local and an *indigenous African population* than with *Europeans*_
- Early Nile Valley Farmers from El Badari


_A comparison with *neighbouring Nile Valley skeletal samples *suggests that the *high status cemetery* represents an endogamous ruling or elite segment of the local population at *Naqada*, which is more closely related to populations in *northern Nubia* than to neighbouring populations in *southern Egypt*._
- Concordance of cranial and dental morphological traits and evidence for endogamy in ancient Egypt


_Early *southern predynastic Egyptian crania* show* tropical African affinities,* displaying craniometric trends that differ notably from the coastal northern African pattern. The various craniofacial patterns discernible in northern Africa are attributable to the agents of microevolution and migration.

The predynastic remains from the* south (Badari, early Nagada) *have been noted to be* broadly Negroid *by several previous workers. Casual inspection of these remains from a morphological perspective confirms this.

The *upper Nile Valley *series show *close affinities* to one another and to* tropical African series.* Thus variation is also present in the Egyptian Nile Valley, as the northern pattern trend is distinguishable from the southern one. The* Badari and Nagada I cranial patterns emerge as tropical African variants (with Kerma).* Badari remains show little affinity to the mass of Maghreban crania_
- Studies of Ancient Crania From Northern Africa


_"The nature of the *body plan* was also investigated by comparing the intermembral, brachial, and crural indices for these samples with values obtained from the literature. No significant differences were found in either index through time for either sex. The raw values in Table 6 suggest that *Egyptians* had the *“super-Negroid” body plan* described by Robins (1983). *The values for the brachial and crural indices show that the distal segments of each limb are longer relative to the proximal segments than in many “African” population*s (data from Aiello and Dean, 1990). This pattern is supported by Figure 7 (a plot of population mean femoral and tibial lengths; data from Ruff, 1994), which indicates that the *Egyptians generally have tropical body plans"*_
- Variation in Ancient Egyptian Stature and Body Proportions


_"*Badarian *occupies a position closest to the *Teita, Gaboon, Nubian,* and *Nagada *series by centroid values and territorial maps. The *Nagada *and the *Kerma(nubian) *series are so similar that they are* barely distinguishable* in the territorial maps; they subsume the first dynasty series in Abydos… The* Badarian crania *have a *modal metric phenotype* that is clearly “*southern*”; most classify into the* Kerma (Nubian), Gaboon, and Kenyan groups*…* No Badarian cranium in any analysis classified into the European series"*_
- Keita 1990 



_Ramesses III had the Y chromosome haplogroup *E1b1a*, an old *African lineage*_
- Ancient Egyptian genomes from northen Egypt 








Analysis of single nucleotide polymorphisms showed that both *Nakht-Ankh* and* Khnum-Nakht *belonged to mitochondrial haplotype *M1a1*, suggesting a maternal relationship

The SNP identities were consistent with *mtDNA *haplogroup *M1a1 *with 88.05–91.27% degree of confidence, thus* confirming the African origins of the two individuals *
- The kinship of two 12th Dynasty mummies revealed by ancient DNA sequencing


----------



## Pretty (Dec 5, 2020)

varbrah said:


> Delusional.
> 
> View attachment 851540
> 
> if I wasn’t on mobile i’d post the images of their black nubian slave and nutsack washers for you 😂


Nigga WHAT ARE U TALKING ABOUT??? YOU DO KNOW THE PYRAMIDS WERE BUILT A 1000 YEARS BEFORE ANY GREAT WHITE CIVILISATION 

THE ANCIENT EGYPTIANS BEGAN AS NEGROIDS BUT OVERTIME THEY BECAME A MULTIRACIAL SOCIETY 

ANCIENT EGYPT = The niggas who built the pyramids while smoking DMT


----------



## varbrah (Dec 5, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> jfl at ur iq
> 
> _The Badarians show a *greater affinity* to *indigenous Africans* while not being *identical*. This suggests that the *Badarians *were more *affiliated *with local and an *indigenous African population* than with *Europeans*_
> - Early Nile Valley Farmers from El Badari
> ...


Mostly pre-dynastic if you actually read your *unsourced* claims. Haplogroup also doesn’t mean shit in determining overall genetic composition - there are SSA’s with typically euro haplogroups as well.

Maybe stop trying to appropriate MENA culture to make up for not being able to invent the wheel.


----------



## Pretty (Dec 5, 2020)

varbrah said:


> You’re dumber than I thought if you can’t understand the analogy


Keep crying for me and my spiritual Egyptian Niggas who were a thousand years ahead of Greeks mathematically 

Psychedelics really are the wave

Look at how the selfishness of you’re kind has set us back

Truth will never be unveiled because of retards like you ofc the Egyptians were black u retarded fuck it was 2000 BC who else was there at the time

History is a waste of time most of it is bullshit


----------



## varbrah (Dec 5, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> Keep crying for me and my spiritual Egyptian Niggas who were a thousand years ahead of Greeks mathematically
> 
> Psychedelics really are the wave
> 
> ...


Peak schizo posting


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 5, 2020)

varbrah said:


> Based on genetics. Caucausoid =\= nordic or even white european, but europeans are also caucausoid.


Based on genetics, terms like caucausoid and negroid are outdated and have little to no scientific basis


varbrah said:


> Delusional.
> 
> View attachment 851540
> 
> if I wasn’t on mobile i’d post the images of their black nubian slave and nutsack washers for you 😂


this isnt evidence idiot

yes the nubians depicted are darker than the egyptians, the nubians in question are akin to modern south sudanese people, they are the darkest ppl on the world

and many africans depicted themselves this same reddish brown, inlcuding the nubians themselves




this is how the nubians drew themselves






this is how egyptians depicted eritreans/somalians, the exact same complexion as themselves





this is a west african cloth depicting an indigenous african, using the exact same colour as the egyptians did

egyptians got slaves from the middle east aswell dumbass


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 5, 2020)

varbrah said:


> Mostly pre-dynastic if you actually read your *unsourced* claims.


this is how i know you have no idea what ur on about

the badarian people have been proven to be very similar in craniometry and dental traits to the pharaonic egyptians

and what the fuck is unsourced? theres a source under every quote


----------



## Pretty (Dec 5, 2020)

varbrah said:


> Peak schizo posting


*I WIN OUR ARGUEMENT 
HHAHGAAHA 
YOU CHOSE TO REPLY TO THAT BUT NOT THE REPLY WITH ACC FACTS *


----------



## varbrah (Dec 5, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> the badarian people have been proven to be very similar in craniometry and dental traits to the pharaonic egyptians


Oh uh. Don’t look up the genetic analysis for those pharaonic egyptians.




hairyballscel said:


> and what the fuck is unsourced? theres a source under every quote


Got links? Totally unverifiable


----------



## varbrah (Dec 5, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> *I WIN OUR ARGUEMENT
> HHAHGAAHA
> YOU CHOSE TO REPLY TO THAT BUT NOT THE REPLY WITH ACC FACTS *


bro i’m not going to respond to your schizo chimpout with actual arguments


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 5, 2020)

varbrah said:


> Oh uh. Don’t look up the genetic analysis for those pharaonic egyptians.


you said yourself haplogroups don't mean shit for overall genetic composition, so yh use king tuts R1b

jfl at using those results, researchers who worked to decode Tut's genome in the first place say the claim is "unscientific."

_"Dr. Albert Zink from the EURAC [European Academy of Bolzano, an independent research center] in Bolzano and co-author of the 2010 JAMA publication *screened the footage and confirmed that the company acts very unscientific,*" Pusch wrote in an email to LiveScience. "The Swiss company did not try to get into contact with us prior to launching their new Internet page."

Carsten Pusch, a geneticist at Germany's University of Tubingen who was part of the team that unraveled Tut's DNA from samples taken from his mummy and mummies of his family members, said that iGENEA's claims are "*simply impossible.*"_

Do you even know how they got those results?

_*iGENEA admits that they reconstructed the haplotype by watching the Discovery channel episode, where a computer screen shows the data that they needed to do their analysis* -- the DNA itself has "been locked away" and is not available to other researchers._ 


varbrah said:


> Oh uh. Don’t look up the genetic analysis for those pharaonic egyptians.
> 
> 
> 
> Got links? Totally unverifiable


JFL no

literally copy and paste and its right there


----------



## varbrah (Dec 5, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> you said yourself haplogroups don't mean shit for overall genetic composition, so yh use king tuts R1b
> 
> jfl at using those results, researchers who worked to decode Tut's genome in the first place say the claim is "unscientific."
> 
> ...



I knew you were going to try and ‘gotcha’ me with king tut, which why I wasn’t specific.

I mean actual analyses, summarized as such for easy reading: https://www.nature.com/news/mummy-dna-unravels-ancient-egyptians-ancestry-1.22069


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 5, 2020)

varbrah said:


> I knew you were going to try and ‘gotcha’ me with king tut, which why I wasn’t specific.
> 
> I mean actual analyses, summarized as such for easy reading: https://www.nature.com/news/mummy-dna-unravels-ancient-egyptians-ancestry-1.22069


yes and i knew you would use this study

the autosmal dna in that study is of 3 egyptians, it's clear you don't know what you're posting, its funny how you shit on me for using haplogroups even doe you post a study which heavily looks into haplogroups

_"However, we note that all our genetic data were obtained from a *single site in Middle Egypt and may not be representative for all of ancient Egypt.* It is possible that populations in the south of Egypt were more closely related to those of Nubia and had a higher sub-Saharan genetic component, in which case the argument for an influx of sub-Saharan ancestries after the Roman Period might only be partially valid and have to be nuanced. Throughout Pharaonic history there was intense interaction between Egypt and Nubia, ranging from trade to conquest and colonialism, and there is compelling evidence for ethnic complexity within households with Egyptian men marrying Nubian
women and vice versa. Clearly, more genetic studies on ancient human remains from southern Egypt and Sudan are needed before apodictic statements can be made."_


The study you're citing used late period Egyptians from the north, a region which saw a substantial influx of middle eastern people, not representative of the actual Egyptians, its a fact that Ancient Egyptian culture primarily started in southern Egypt

And the "sub saharan DNA" you're reffering to is Yoruba Nigerian ancestry, the study used one West African tribe which isn't representative of a whole fucking continent

Also, nearly every haplogroup in the study was on the maternal side _"Sex-biased sampling (mtDNA) cannot recover population demography of the whole country"_ 

That shit study doesn't take into account Egyptian history in the slightest: "_The authors do not consider explanations based on historical narrative, although they present historical information. NE(Near Eastern/Middle Eastern) input in Ancient Egypt could also be explained by *old mercantile relationships with Lower Egypt (e.g. Maadi-Buto complex ~4,000 BC)*, *Egyptianized Asiatic rulers and migrants (e.g. Hyksos ~1,650 BC), NE prisoners of war* (e.g. from *Thutmose III’s* military campaign in NE ~ 1,490 BC), from *diplomatic marriages* (e.g. Amenhotep III and Mitanni princess, Gilukhipa ~ 1,380 BC), etc."_




- Ancient Egyptian genomes from northen Egypt

this and the other shit i posted is genetic data of egyptians before substantial non egyptian influence


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Dec 5, 2020)

@hairyballscel


----------



## varbrah (Dec 5, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> yes and i knew you would use this study
> 
> the autosmal dna in that study is of 3 egyptians, it's clear you don't know what you're posting, its funny how you shit on me for using haplogroups even doe you post a study which heavily looks into haplogroups
> 
> ...


JFL at everything you post being copy and pasted from an unlinked, unverified (probably afrocentrist) sources. Can’t even debate your counterclaims as they are pulled from thin air 😂.


----------



## varbrah (Dec 5, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> View attachment 851686
> View attachment 851687
> View attachment 851688
> View attachment 851693
> ...


b-but it’s the late period bro i swear it was a different period this was after they stole our melanin magic i promise bro just look into this earlier era please


----------



## TheChosenChad (Dec 5, 2020)

This is a sfcopers here and your talking bout the moors. you must want to see a shitstorm.


----------



## poloralf (Dec 5, 2020)

What a load of cope, "moors" are arabcels(includes all the muslimcels) jfl its not some mysterious race you dumbnut


----------



## TheChosenChad (Dec 5, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> View attachment 851686
> View attachment 851687
> View attachment 851688
> View attachment 851693
> ...


some one proved that dick washing image was fake on lookism brother


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 5, 2020)

varbrah said:


> JFL at everything you post being copy and pasted from an unlinked, unverified (probably afrocentrist) sources. Can’t even debate your counterclaims as they are pulled from thin air 😂.


jfl at ur stupidity

every single thing i cited is a peer reviewed study, most of those authors arent even black, one google search will show the studies dumbass kys


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 5, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> View attachment 851686
> View attachment 851687
> View attachment 851688
> View attachment 851693
> ...









good try doe, this isnt evidence you idiot















*A visitor in 1331 AD considered the Tanzanian city* Kilwa to be of world class. He wrote that it was the “_principal city on the coast the greater part of whose inhabitants are Zanj of very black complexion._” Later on he says that: “_*Kilwa is one of the most beautiful and well-constructed cities in the world. The whole of it is elegantly built.*_*”*


In 1691, the Portuguese Lourenco Pinto observed: _“Great Benin, where the king resides, is larger than *Lisbon*; all the streets run straight and as far as the eye can see. The houses are *large*, especially that of the king, which is *richly decorated and has fine column*s. The city is *wealthy *and *industrious*. It is so *well governed* that* theft is unknown *and the people live in such *security *that they have *no doors to their houses.”*_


Nicolaus of Damascus mentioned that Kush_: “They cultivate *piety* and *righteousness*. Their houses have no doors, and although there are many items left lying in the streets, *no** one ever steals them*"_

Ibn Haukal, writing in 951 AD, informs us that the King of Ghana was “*the richest king on the face of the earth*"


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 5, 2020)

TheChosenChad said:


> some one proved that dick washing image was fake on lookism brother


jfl the original doesn't have that colouring, i have posted this multiple times on here, yet these fags still use it


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 5, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> Still African same with Mali’s and Ancient Egypt all African


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 5, 2020)

varbrah said:


> JFL at everything you post being copy and pasted from an unlinked, unverified (probably afrocentrist) sources. Can’t even debate your counterclaims as they are pulled from thin air 😂.


*ur such a dumb fuck, the first thing i cited was from the study you posted retard*


----------



## varbrah (Dec 5, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> *ur such a dumb fuck, the first thing i cited was from the study you posted retard*


Strawman. I obviously wasn’t referring to that bit of it.

Keep coping with your afrocentrist nonsense though.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Dec 5, 2020)

i dont understand why people even engage with such an obvious and boringly repetitive cope thread, but on a slightly different note i will say this 

1) hygiene is cope 

2) the middle ages was actually a time of fairly rapid technological change in europe and saw more change in a shorter period of time than roman europe


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Dec 5, 2020)

They got BTFOd back to their mudhuts by European chads who went on to create literally all of modern science and philosophy. Keep coping.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Dec 5, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> View attachment 852002
> View attachment 852006
> good try doe, this isnt evidence you idiot
> 
> ...


The slaves in the illustration clearly look much more negroid then the Egyptians, at the very best Egyptians looked like todays Eritreans, definitely not like bantus who lived in huts.

-Muh Kilwa rich city, yeah they were rich cause of slavery with the arab world, they didn't bring any innovation to the world, they built their city on slavery

-Jfl why is there no mention of Benin being this greta in the 15th century by the Portuguese? Cause the only reason they become so rich and prosperous was through slavery trade with the Europeans and learning the architectural science of the Europeans

-This doesn't tell anything about how advanced someone is but kudos to them for being nice like that

-Again slavery with Euros

Lastly you only show Architecture from Ethiopia, one fucking country in Africa, thats the equivalent of me showing pics of France and rooting for their history as part of mine, if Africans had any culture or history to be proud of they would show of their own cultures and not steal cultures from the most advanced ones


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 6, 2020)

nice thread bro


----------



## Forever8 (Dec 6, 2020)

Moors=berbers=almost white
Could have been some west african mercenaries from Mali among the berber/arab armies


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Dec 6, 2020)

black people not trying to pretend they invented something for 15 minutes challenge (IMPOSSIBLE)


----------



## itorroella9 (Dec 6, 2020)

"black"


----------



## itorroella9 (Dec 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> Ramesses III had the Y chromosome haplogroup *E1b1a*, an old *African lineage*


haplogroups mean nothing, larry bird also had the same haplogroup and was totally white, thomas jefferson had the T haplogroup that's from the horn of africa


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Dec 6, 2020)

Moors were arabo-berbers, similar to current day Maghrebis.
They did bring some black slaves with them though.
That's it. Now stop with the nigger cope.


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

itorroella9 said:


> haplogroups mean nothing, larry bird also had the same haplogroup and was totally white, thomas jefferson had the T haplogroup that's from the horn of africa


jfl haplogroups are not "nothing", right now we have little to now autosmal dna on the ancient egyptians so this is the next best thing


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

varbrah said:


> Strawman. I obviously wasn’t referring to that bit of it.
> 
> Keep coping with your afrocentrist nonsense though.


i posted multiple peer reviewed studies that you still havent disproved, keep spewing ur SF rhetoric, you don't know shit and you post studies you havent read


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 6, 2020)

before even opening this thread i knew @hairyballscel would dump his whole we wuz kangz folder in this thread


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 6, 2020)

@hairyballscel why u have a white gal in ur sig, shieeet, a riel kang knowz that the black woman, the original woman is superiour to all women especialluey the wite wimmins


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> View attachment 852002
> View attachment 852006
> good try doe, this isnt evidence you idiot
> 
> ...


looks like mud huts to me ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 6, 2020)

@hairyballscel be like: ''look at this shiiieeeeet we wuz da most advanced civ while u witey wuz livin in caves nigguuuuh''





meanwhile in europe:














western world now:





africa now:


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 6, 2020)

@hairyballscel just admit ur fucking mudhut made out of literal animal dung is nothing compared to what whites and asians built


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> The slaves in the illustration clearly look much more negroid then the Egyptians, at the very best Egyptians looked like todays Eritreans, definitely not like bantus who lived in huts.


Rameses III had a haplogroup very common amongst bantus today, but yes the Egyptians would be most akin to moder than Horn of *Africans*


TsarTsar444 said:


> -Muh Kilwa rich city, yeah they were rich cause of slavery with the arab world, they didn't bring any innovation to the world, they built their city on slavery


jfl you dont know what ur talking about, kilwa got most of its wealth through trading gold and ivory andthey set up coastal market towns to import goods from arabia and india to which they supplied to the inner regions


TsarTsar444 said:


> -Jfl why is there no mention of Benin being this greta in the 15th century by the Portuguese? Cause the only reason they become so rich and prosperous was through slavery trade with the Europeans and learning the architectural science of the Europeans


just stop, the portugeses only came into contact with benin around that time idiot, the city was being built by 1000 AD, Benin city walls were already built before euro contact, your talking shit you literally have no idea what ur on about
Benin was already flourishing by 1200 AD, there is absolutely no evidence for european influence in benins architechture


TsarTsar444 said:


> Lastly you only show Architecture from Ethiopia, one fucking country in Africa, thats the equivalent of me showing pics of France and rooting for their history as part of mine, if Africans had any culture or history to be proud of they would show of their own cultures and not steal cultures from the most advanced ones


i showed architechture from multiple regions of africa, and i am not "stealing" any culture i am eritrean


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

@fag112 out of all the SFcels ur the most retarded


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> @fag112 out of all the SFcels ur the most retarded


im just joking with u my guy jfl. stop taking this shit so seriously and get a life besides this site (86D u will never get back)


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

fag112 said:


> im just joking with u my guy jfl. stop taking this shit so seriously and get a life besides this site (86D u will never get back)


I am to aspie at this point, no turning back tbh


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Dec 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> I am to aspie at this point, no turning back tbh


sad to here africanbro ngl.

lets just agree that every race has something awesome no need to defend ur race on this incel forum jfl


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Dec 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> jfl haplogroups are not "nothing", right now we have little to now autosmal dna on the ancient egyptians so this is the next best thing


They do mean nothing, my wastly predominant halpgroup is E which comes from East Africa and I'm fully European


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> They do mean nothing, my wastly predominant halpgroup is E which comes from East Africa and I'm fully European


if you carry an east african haplogroup, you have some east african ancestry


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Dec 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> if you carry an east african haplogroup, you have some east african ancestry


I'm predominantly *E1b1b1a, *and i look full white as is everyone where i live


----------



## hairyballscel (Dec 6, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> I'm predominantly *E1b1b1a, *and i look full white as is everyone where i live


IDGAF what you look like, i could have 2 middle eastern haplogroups and be dark skin you dumb fuck

either way it indicates ancestry


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Dec 6, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> IDGAF what you look like, i could have 2 middle eastern haplogroups and be dark skin you dumb fuck
> 
> either way it indicates ancestry


My ancestors live in these land probably for thousands of years, the only thing i have in common with africans are my lips maybe


----------



## Darkthrone (May 3, 2022)

the moors were not majority black


----------



## Pretty (May 4, 2022)

I miss Blackeyecel and Africancel


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 4, 2022)

Blackmannnns said:


> I miss Blackeyecel and Africancel


I miss @Frank Jack


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (May 4, 2022)

TsarTsar444 said:


> My ancestors live in these land probably for thousands of years, the only thing i have in common with africans are my lips maybe
> View attachment 853382


Rhino
And jaw angle implants will make u chad asf


----------



## TsarTsar444 (May 4, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Rhino
> And jaw angle implants will make u chad asf


Lens distortion for my dinaric projected nose brocel , it isn't that big  jfl. Jaw i agree, Korea told me that my ramus needs to be longer


----------

